#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Reliable fluid property and phase behavior modeling - Free FMG

## FMG-Cloud

Hello everyone,
Fluid Modeling Group Canada Inc. (FMG) is providing the unique Cloud Computing Platform targeting to be a worldwide leader in reliable fluid property and phase behavior modeling technology and expertise.  
FMG is offering the following modules,
	Storage Tanks VOC Emission Estimation
	Bubble Point and Dew Point
	Phase Envelope and Quality Lines
	Cricondentherm Hydrocarbon Dew Point
	GC Reader and Fluid Recombination
	Vapor-Liquid PT, PH, PS and PV Equilibrium
	Gas-Oil-Water Phase Equilibrium
	Characterization of Reservoir Fluids
	Composition Gradient in Reservoir
	Contamination Analysis of Reservoir Fluids
	PVT Test Simulation
	Gas Hydrate


	Fluid PVT Properties
	Fluid Property Toolbox
All of the modules are currently open for free usage all over the world. Please visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  and click button All Calculation Modules **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
For each module, there is demo video by clicking the Play demo clip button on the right side, which explains the module calculation step by step.

FMG General Introduction Video Demo: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Reliable fluid property and phase behavior modeling - Free FMG

----------


## FMG-Cloud

Hello everyone, 
New update, FMG modules are free for use to the registered users. Please register and log on the website for free usage.
Registration and Log on are easy,  you could see the demo video 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
For each module, there is demo video beside to show the computation step by step.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

